# Kings Crown - Juice Reviews



## K_klops (27/10/14)

Hi all,
So iv been searching through the e-liquid review threads, for a kings crown thread and it seems there isn't one running yet.
So I feel its time one pops up.
I humbly appologise should this be my error but here goes nothing,
So for those of you crown fans please share your reviews and love for this juice.

I will kick it off with my new found favourite.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## K_klops (27/10/14)

Company: Kings Crown (creator of suicide bunny)
Name:Fight your Fate
Reviewer: k_klops
Mod: Nemesis mechanical clone
Atomiser: Plume veil 
Coil Resistance:0.32 ohm
Wicking Material: Organic cotton
Strength: 12mg
Price: R289 for 30ml 
Website: www.vapeking.co.za , www.skylinevapour.com

Kings crown is brought to you by the creator of suicide bunny.
The company has a regal/royal theme with a dark sinister underlining,
Appealing to the person with who wants to break free from the the rest of the tide.

Fight your fate:
The name says it all with regards to this liquid.
Its a light throat hit and easy on the lungs, ideal for long lung hits and small mouth draws.

This juice has really taken my by surprise and I must say I am hooked.

It has a sweet an slightly creamy tang.
So far all the banter around online is that its a lemonade and strawbery based flavour.

So I finished my first bottle in two days and purchased another today and there are definately no regrets.

My opinion:
A lemon soda flavour with a slight lemone cream and strawberry undertone. A fuity flavour that has just enough cream tone if you are not a great admirer of desrt flavours.
I do tend to find an unidentifiable taste at the end of my tongue wich really and truely is amazing in soo many ways.
Its a sweet and curious taste with a slight tingle at the end of your tongue after the exhale
Extremely smooth and light flavour that makes me vision an aurora while drinking a cold schepps lemonade strawberry cocktail on a mild summer night.

I often find myself licking the over dripped liquid as it tastes soo good I dont want to miss a drop.

The smell profile is great, like a zesty summer perfume that draws your nose to the blue eyed blonde at the end of art room who holds your attention for days after seeing her.

Extremely fricken nom nom nom and a great juice to experience. An amazing journey and a fun filled ride.
Personal favourite hands down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (27/10/14)

Thanks, great review. This one has been tempting me for some time. Good to know it is good to go at low resistance.


----------



## ShaneW (27/10/14)

Excellent review! 

There have only really been about 4 juices that blew me away from the 1st toot... This was one of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (27/10/14)

It really is worth a shot.
The burn rate is slow, wich really shows the quality of the liquid buy I still find myself flying through it. 
Even at low resistance the flavour is phenomenal.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/10/14)

Nice review and holy shizzle at dripping 12mg at 0.3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (27/10/14)

Wow now i really cant wait to get mine. Ordered a couple kc and sb because they are available in 3mg now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## K_klops (27/10/14)

Thanx @Andre and @ShaneW. Only problem is typing on a cell doesnt do justice. It is a high nic 
Content to drip a dont dissagree at all @Gazzacpt but for pulling all nighters this week on minimum sleep, keeps me rocking to get the work done. I love my 6mg liquids, even this one. I do prefer 6mg but 12 was definately called for this week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

Thanks for the review @K_klops 
And thanks for checking whether there was a thread already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/10/14)

great review man! I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Hi all

I've been vaping this famous "Suicide Bunny" juice for the past month - part time in the Nautilus Mini and the Reo. 

I got the 12mg initially from Vape King and then a 18mg bottle from Vape Cartel. I paid R280 for 30ml. For this review I am focusing on the 18mg juice and mouth to lung vaping. Some Googling suggested that this juice has a PG/VG ratio of 30/70. So I believe it's quite high in VG. 

*Kings Crown - FIGHT YOUR FATE (18mg)*

*Bottom line - a lemony sourness with a creamy sweetness. Nice combo but I found myself wanting a bit more sourness and felt the two flavours cancelled each other out a bit. Nice premium juice but it didn't grip me enough. I would not re-order. *







The juice has a light yellowy colour and a fruity sour smell. I love sour tasting things.

*I get something lemony with a bit of a creamy sweetness.* The lemony taste is lemon and is reasonably sour. The creamy sweetness is more in the background for me and difficult to pick out what it tastes like. Its not fresh strawberry because the creaminess makes it a bit sweeter. It's a creamy "muted" strawberry to me. Not in your face, quite subtle. I found myself wanting it to be a bit more sour and have a bit more of a "sour punch" or twang. In a way, the two flavours sort of cancel each other out a bit. But it is nice nevertheless. 

The overall vape is of medium sweetness and medium wetness. It tastes quite natural. 

*Throat hit *is very pleasing. It is quite strong. Comfortably in the upper half of the scale for 18mg juices. Nice and strong for mouth to lung. I like that. And quite impressive for a 70% VG juice if that's what it is.

What I like about this juice is the *texture. *It is very smooth. It has a nice "puffiness" to it. The juice vaporises very well. I get good vapour production - understandable if it's a high VG juice. 

Is it a bold or mellow vape? I'd say somewhere in-between. The throat hit makes it bolder but the flavours and the smoothness soften it. Although I liked it, I didn't like it enough to be able to vape it all day.

I found the aftertaste was a bit disappointing. I get that "muted sweetness". It's not bad at all, just not as nice as the vape itself. 

Differences between the Reo/RM2 (1 ohm coil) and the Nautilus Mini (BVC coil - 12-15 Watts):

It vaped nicely on both, but for me it had better overall flavour on the Reo/RM2
The Reo brought out the lemony sourness more and the vape was a bit wetter.
The throat hit was quite a lot stronger on the Reo
On the Nautilus Mini, the vape was drier and a bit more "powdery" 
*Overall, while I enjoyed vaping this juice and can definitely say it is a quality blend, it was not amazing for me. I did not find myself reaching for it and wanting more. *

Perhaps this would be a different story in lung-hitting high power mode, but I have not tried that yet. 

Packaging:

I think the packaging is good
Glass bottle with glass dripper and a "child deterrent" cap
The labelling is average. You can hardly see the name of the juice and have to look carefully for the nic strength. Red on black is hidden. No mention of PG/VG ratio.
I like the sharp point of the glass dripper. However it's a bit too short to get to the bottom of the bottle, so getting the last 20% out requires some tilting. Not a major problem though.
Equipment used:

Nautilus Mini with 1.8 ohm BVC coil - on SVD - at 12-15 Watts
REO Grand/RM2 with 1.0 ohm single micro-coil and organic cotton wick - 14 to 18 Watts, depending on battery level

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

In-Depth as always Hi Ho @Silver! I have now taken my Fight your Fate out of the drawer and will find something to put it in!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> In-Depth as always Hi Ho @Silver! I have now taken my Fight your Fate out of the drawer and will find something to put it in!



Lol, thanks @Rob Fisher 

I still need to try this juice in 12mg in the Atlantis. I am saving that for another day and I may need to make additional comments when I get round to it. 

Let me know what you put it into and how you find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/15)

Super review, thank you. The only King's Crown I have tried and I concur, a great joose, but I would also like more twang on the sour side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> Super review, thank you. The only King's Crown I have tried and I concur, a great joose, but I would also like more twang on the sour side.



Thanks @Andre
I know you vape this at higher power so was wondering if the sourness comes through more.
I think this one is probably more aimed at most people who I assume prefer the subtle sweetness and a bit of sour instead of powerful sour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

@Silver exelent review.ive only tried the fight you're fait and have to say I liked it alot.the flavor was good and had decent vape cloud going along with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/1/15)

Every Cloud has a "silver lining"

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

I agree @Rotten-Bunny hahahaha and the bigger the cloud the bigger the lining


----------



## Paulie (11/1/15)

As usual a great review @Silver!

You really do well with the whole taking your time when doing your reviews and give a good in depth opinion!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, great review. This one has been tempting me for some time. Good to know it is good to go at low resistance.


Fight your fate is a really divine vape at 0.22ohms and at 0.5ohms, the flavour is very consistent I have found at various sub ohm levels.

Truly an ADV forerunner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

I agree 100% with you @paulph201.@silver does do an incredible review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Thanks guys and thanks @paulph201 for the kind words
This one took longer than usual not because i was trying to spend more time with it, but just that holidays and a few other things got in the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

not a problem @silver.we must say thank you to you.the info you give us on the juice is exelent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

@Silver As always a very decent review. I have been using the 6mg as a treat on the RDA's and I do love the flavor and as you said, very nice fluffy clouds and plenty of it. 

I do agree the aftertaste could linger a little longer. I found the lemon flavor very refreshing. Personally I would add another few of these in my shopping cart but in saying that, it is most definitely not an AVD. I have found the flavor disappears very quick if you vape to much of it. 

Very nice one to end the day, but it could have a little more flavor kick to start the day with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/1/15)

Brilliant review @Silver! Quality juice but it didn't grip me as well.


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@lmthiaz khan I agree.but love the taste of the juice.and as you dead a very nice review that silver did yet again.


----------



## K_klops (12/1/15)

Thanx for the great review @Silver. In depth and i thoroughly enjoyed reading it man. Awesome points


----------



## Silver (12/1/15)

K_klops said:


> Thanx for the great review @Silver. In depth and i thoroughly enjoyed reading it man. Awesome points



Thanks @K_klops , much appreciated.
Thanks for your review too. These juices are all special. One has to live with them a bit and give them a chance.
Just am so glad we have more choice now than I can cope with  
Compared to a year ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/1/20)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been vaping this famous "Suicide Bunny" juice for the past month - part time in the Nautilus Mini and the Reo.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I personally found that the flavors are underwhelming and just really dont stand out.

The winner in this line for me is The King, peanut butter, cookie with a hint of coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

